# IJoy 160w



## BigAnt (24/5/15)

*IJOY A160 BOX 160W Variable Wattage Box Mod*
Most of the high performance above 100 Watts mods are bulky and not easy to carry around especially for daily vaping. Now here comes the solution : A small dual 18650 powered mod which perform up to 160 Watts.

*Details:*


IJOY A160 BOX 160W variable wattage mini box mod
The smallest size of box mod reach 100w or more.
The PCB can work for 260W or more, but we make it 160W
It is enough for all atomizer device, and for sure, it can reach 160w or more
The best box mod for all sub ohm tank
The greatest performance when working with all kinds of sub ohm tanks, like Kanger sub ohm tank, IJOY ACME, Aspire Atlantis and Atlantis v2, Horizon arctic, etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (24/5/15)

Can't imagine going down to 0.03ohms on Atlantis


----------



## ET (24/5/15)

Holy freakin holy grail batman


----------



## Silver (24/5/15)

BigAnt said:


> *IJOY A160 BOX 160W Variable Wattage Box Mod*
> Most of the high performance above 100 Watts mods are bulky and not easy to carry around especially for daily vaping. Now here comes the solution : A small dual 18650 powered mod which perform up to 160 Watts.
> 
> *Details:*
> ...



Thanks @BigAnt 
Awesome portable dimensions for a high powered dual batt mod!

I just wonder about a few things
- whether the 510 is spring loaded
- what the price would be
- and who is iJoy? Or Acme Vape?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

